# EoM Question



## r05c03 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello,

First let me say that I love EoM, its modularity and its flexibility.  However I am in a bit of a tiff with an  aquaintence over the spell points granted.  Here specifically is his complaint:

 I find it difficult to accept that a 20th Level wizard should be aloud to cast 20x 9th Level spells in a single day. admitantly they use up all thier power but Thier becomes little point in using spells of any lower level  unless your just being frugal about your spell energy expenditure and with so many of your highest spells a day the need to be overly critical is diminished. Combined with the fact that the progression is lopsided at low levels you get next ot nothing. it just doesnt seem to scale properly. begining you level you might get 3-4 Castings of your highest level spells. by 5th-ish level your up to 4-6 castings of your highest <befor being tapped out> by 20th's your up to a 18-22 of your highest level spell. Granted they've got counter spelling and skill uses that suck up a few points here and their but the power rise just seems too much in the end. Expecially when you can cast those lower level spells one, two or even three hundread of times. And on top of that more control over your spell selection and spontainious casting? 


My question is can you really, as a 20th level caster cast as many 9 level powered spells as he states.  I think he has a valid complaint, it seems to alot.  I would like some help in the manner, perhaps some counterpoints that I am unable to come up with on my own.  Thanks.


----------



## scholz (Jan 31, 2003)

*A priori judgments*

My experience has been that figuring out the relative power levels of progressions like this are not easily done a priori. You are right the 20 - 9th level spells sounds pretty good. But with the relative ease (and low cost) of counterspelling, I am not sure that many spells will get through. 
[BTW: Is that a typo about Counterspelling? Does it cost a minimum of 5 MP or does it cost 5MP to counter spell a 9th level spell?]

I recently ran a one-shot 20th level game with the core rules. And I was surprised as to what seemed out of balance and what did not. (The monk's 45 AC was a shocker.)

So, I think I will suspend judgment about the EoM magic point progression until I have some experience with it. 

It seems that it would be easy enough to fix, just lower the number of points a person gets. Or if you want to encourage casting lower level spells, increase the cost progression by spell level. 1st =1 2nd = 4 3rd = 8 4th = 12 etc.. 9th = 32. Maybe that would work.

Steve


----------

